# Peel and Stick Tile Over Existing Bathroom Ceramic Tile Floor



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Pretty much your realtor is an idiot. Removing ceramic floors is difficult, and then the flooring must be replaced. Self stick tiles are an atrocious product, and are not meant to stick to a glassy surface. Your best bet is to do nothing, or to drop the price. But partaking in an abortion of a flooring job is not the way to make a quick sale


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

According to most of the realtors that I deal with, you are better off to offer a small reduction in price than to do some horrible coverup.


----------

